# General > General Chat >  The Best Weapon of the Forest

## Aqualiteking

I was wondering what was the best weapon of the forest or a weapon you want to take with you when you go hunting? I know that bows are favoured over guns as guns kill the prey too fast. Does anyone know any better weapons.  :Confused:

----------


## Rick

What are you hunting? Where are you hunting? I don't think you can kill an animal too fast. The quicker the better. That last thing I want any animal to do is suffer needlessly. A quick kill is essential.

----------


## crashdive123

For what purpose do you need a weapon?  Welcome to the forum.  How about shootin your way over to the introduction section and let us know a bit about yourself - ya know - hobbies, experience, etc.  You can find it here http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14

----------


## BraggSurvivor

Best weapon is whats above your shoulders. The idea of hunting IS to kill the game your hunting quickly as to cause no suffering. 

I like the 735 cal. for hunting around here.

----------


## rrsnook

kills game too fast? what does that mean? I prefer my .270. flat shooting,good range and very accurate

----------


## Assassin Pilot

I think he meant to say "scares away the prey too fast". I would agree with that statement 100%. Plus, bows can be dirt cheap if you are in a crisis and can withstand some pretty harsh conditions (depends on material the bow is made of) without being affected at all. It has a lot of benefits that guns just don't have. Also laws on those aren't as strict.

----------


## JRJ

Marlin 336SS 30-30 for me.  Great for the areas I hunt, btw I am just assuming your talking about hunting medium sized critters.  These are also great calibers: 308, 30-06 and 270, 12ga and 22lr.  A 22lr might be the most reliable for bringing home "something".  

I do not consider a bow or even a musket a good way to hunt.  I really do not see any benefit for using a bow.  Ive seen arguments for it being stealthy and quiet, that's about it.  If I want quiet I'll set a snare line.  If I want to drop a white tail and haul it away 5 minutes later, I'll grab a rifle.  I average about 10-20 yards of travel from where I hit it.  Most of the time I knock it on it's butt, the deer get's up, dashes and hops a few times then falls down dead.  I'm a great shot with a bow and Ive accidentally hit in the stomach, arrows deflect a bit and miss the heart, all sorts of things.  A spooked deer can put hundreds of yards between the two of you before it's adrenaline rush finishes and it succumbs.  Mind you, the sun is either rising and most likely setting when you down your game.  I have had deer drop and jump from the sound of my string release, before the arrow hits.  When I fire a bullet it hears the sound AFTER it's been hit.


-JRJ

----------


## sh4d0wm4573ri7

I have taken several bucks and some does over the years with compound, rifle, longbow, and recurve and when bowhunting I have never made a shot that the deer made it more then 40 yds nor lived longer then 10 seconds after impact I have used a 3 blade rocky mountain razor exclusively a broadhead cuts and kills quickly. Many a man has survived a gunshot not many survive a broadhead wound.

----------


## Aurelius95

> Many a man has survived a gunshot not many survive a broadhead wound.


What exactly are you hunting out there, Shadowman?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

That's why I asked what he was hunting. I doubt many of you would choose the same weapon if he's hunting rabbits and squirrels.

----------


## catfish10101

In a situation where I had to choose 1 weapon, it would be my trusty 12 gauge, with an assortment of shells for everything from tree rats, to flying purple people eaters.

----------


## klkak

The best weapon in the world for hunting and survival is the one you have with you. Not the one back home in the gunsafe. Caliber, guage, draw weight or type of action are really just personal choice. It has to be something that you will carry with you every time you go out. It has to be something that you will practice with and become as perfect a shot with as you can make yourself.

----------


## trax

[QUOTE=BraggSurvivor;38107]Best weapon is whats above your shoulders. /QUOTE]
That is, without a doubt to me, one of the most intelligent statements I have seen posted on this forum. THAT is what we're all here for.

----------


## Assassin Pilot

JRJ: you may be using a low quality bow, or hunting incredibly fast deer, but most deer will not be able to react that quick. it really depends on the skill you have with the weapon.

but enough about that, I personally would prefer a gun in most situations, unless it was being trapped on a desert island in which case I would go for a good bow (arrows are reusable, bullets aren't. plus it wouldn't matter if you miss because its not like it will be able to leave the island  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## trax

> I have taken several bucks and some does over the years with compound, rifle, longbow, and recurve and when bowhunting I have never made a shot that the deer made it more then 40 yds nor lived longer then 10 seconds after impact I have used a 3 blade rocky mountain razor exclusively a broadhead cuts and kills quickly. Many a man has survived a gunshot not many survive a broadhead wound.


I have never made a shot with a rifle where a deer or moose took more than one step (sort of stagger forward when they drop) after I hit them. I'm kinda proud of that.

----------


## beerrunner13

This is like a best knife thread,where are you? what are you hunting?  how good are you at geting close to your target? and is noise a consideration?  oh yeah and how can you kill your prey tp quickly?

----------


## trax

> This is like a best knife thread,where are you? what are you hunting?  how good are you at geting close to your target? and is noise a consideration?  oh yeah and how can you kill your prey tp quickly?


yeah, that's why I said what I did about Bragg's comment. Anyone's best weapon _should be_ the one above the shoulders, too many people are using that space just to keep their ears separated. (not saying anyone here _necessaril_y, don't anyone pee themselves and run out of the room crying now)

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> yeah, that's why I said what I did about Bragg's comment. Anyone's best weapon _should be_ the one above the shoulders, too many people are using that space just to keep their ears separated. (not saying anyone here _necessaril_y, don't anyone pee themselves and run out of the room crying now)


roflmao...

----------


## crashdive123

Yeah but there are a few that have posted here that when reading about their best weapon should be the one above the shoulders were thinking........what????  My hat????

----------


## BraggSurvivor

About 25 years ago my mom shot two Elk with one shot in Golden BC. She didnt see the calf in the tall grass beside the cow.

----------


## WildGoth

That is, without a doubt to me, one of the most intelligent statements I have seen posted on this forum. THAT is what we're all here for.[/QUOTE]

that and the twinkles

----------


## FVR

BE THE WEAPON.

I AM THE WEAPON.

Oooooeeeeeeooooooooooooooo.

----------


## Rick

You can't cheat Frank, pilgrim.
Frank got it...

----------


## Last Mohican

If you have the smarts you can make anything a formidable weapon.

My ancestors did pretty good with rocks and sticks.

Just like it has been stated before, knowledge is power.

----------


## FVR

Actually, for game, I would prefer a fine thin cable.  

For defense, I would prefer a 12ga. with 00 buck and slugs.  Slug, 00, slug, 00.  

The bow, I like bows, I make bows, I hunt with bows.  Bows are great for a last resort or if you need to take game quietly, but bowhunting also requires a bit more stealth.  A good spear would be pretty good.  

Maybe this oneGuests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sourdough

Chevy's and Fords work good, Nell uses a Pick Up, with no sights.

A real Man would just wear his dress loin'cloth and jump from a overhanging limb with a spear as the pimary weapon, and have a Herter's model perfect knife on his loin'cloth belt. Don't forget your "CUP"............. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## FVR

Come on, I already said in the other thread that all I'd be wearing is my leather work boots.

Gett'n back to nature.  With comfy feet.

----------


## Rick

Okay, you deer hunters. Here's a question for you. I have a Remington 1100 in 12 guage. Can I shoot slugs through it or do I have to have a slug barrel?

----------


## beerrunner13

you can use that barrel but ya may want to use sabot slugs

----------


## catfish10101

I would check for recall info on that Remington depending on when it was made. Some barrels were recalled for buldging and splitting. Other than that, I agree with beerrunner13, use sabot slugs.

----------


## Rick

Thanks, guys!!

----------


## trax

My partner used a 12 guage with slugs for hunting moose for years. No problem.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

> Okay, you deer hunters. Here's a question for you. I have a Remington 1100 in 12 guage. Can I shoot slugs through it or do I have to have a slug barrel?



I blew the stock off my Rem 1100 shooting a bear with 300 grain slug.  :Frown:

----------


## Rick

Yipers. There's something about a gun giving up in your hands that would be really nice to avoid.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

Not that it desinigrated or anything, just cracked in half and came right off the chamber.

No warranty sucked.

----------


## trax

that's weird and scary (sounds like dating from my youth) How old was the gun? There's the possibility that there were really fine stress fractures in the wood Bragg, you don't see them until the final bang and then you get the result you got. Just a thought, sometimes s**t just happens.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

I think was about 10 years old. My dad gave it to me because he got out of bird hunting. I had it fitted with a new stock and have never had a problem since. My wife thought it had to do with sitting out on the back porch and with the humidity and differences in temperature it might have caused the blow out. I keep it inside now.

----------


## trax

Your wife could be right too. I've heard of that.

----------


## Buddha443556

> I don't think you can kill an animal too fast. The quicker the better. That last thing I want any animal to do is suffer needlessly. A quick kill is essential.


A quick kill also means your dinner isn't going to run off leaving a blood trail for you to follow for the rest of the day, scare off all the other game in the area or attract predators as wounded animals tend to do. Quick and clean, the animal won't suffer and you won't suffer.

----------


## dsgibbs1

I have also taked numerous deer with a bow and rifle.  I have found that practice makes a weapon work.   I dont want to hear that practice makes perfect.  As an old DS used to say"practice doesnt make perfect.  Perfect practice makes perfect."  Now to the question.  I would take my Weartherby .300 mag.  or my .308.  To dress the game.  I have a custom hunter.

----------


## WildGoth

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.  now that is my gun

----------


## bulrush

Hey Wildgoth, I like the shiny gun and everything. But if it takes 500 rounds to kill a deer, one might have more serious problems.  :Smile:

----------


## Aqualiteking

trax no offence yuor a good guy.

----------


## beerrunner13

Glad to help sir   :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

I guess if you don't like the answer, you shouldn't ask the question.

----------


## Rick

Pyrex - Enjoy the world of banned. We don't accept that type of posts. Personal attacks and name calling will get you banned. But then, you found that out.

----------


## beerrunner13

dang rick that was fast I read it responded and went back and poff you da man

----------


## Rick

I PM'd him and gave him a 10 day warning and he still didn't stop. So. bannsville. 

It's not that tough. Calling folks names isn't necessary.

----------


## JRJ

> JRJ: you may be using a low quality bow, or hunting incredibly fast deer, but most deer will not be able to react that quick. it really depends on the skill you have with the weapon.


?
I hunt in michigan, michigan white tail deer.  Im thinking of trying some mule deer down here in texas but 40 acres of private, family owned land that we bait every year is hard to pass up.

Ive hunted 16 seasons.

Sound travels about 1100fps, a lot faster then an arrow.  The instant the sound of the bow is processed from an alert deer it will usually drop and charge its muscles to spring.  At 25-30 yards It can easily take .5 second, even longer depending on your pull and weight of arrows, for the arrow to reach its target.  In my experience I have seen it happen more times then not and it's happened to everyone I know who bow hunts.  I'll even go as far to say that a lot of folks will take that into consideration and compensate as it's pretty normal for it to happen outside of 15 yards.


-JRJ

----------


## beerrunner13

I have seen it happen a few times myself

----------


## canid

yeah; deer often start at the sound of the bow's release, and more over, they can easily start at the movements of the hunter as he's preparing to release, slow enough for the deer to hear and react but too fast for the hunter to realize the shot is bad. shot ethics only go so far, and that's only as far as even the best of hunters can react.

----------


## Arkansas_Ranger

> I was wondering what was the best weapon of the forest or a weapon you want to take with you when you go hunting? I know that bows are favoured over guns as guns kill the prey too fast. Does anyone know any better weapons.


What?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!!  Guns kill prey too fast?  What kinda crap is that?  Why make them suffer?  Blow their butts away and get it over with.  I can appreciate the "art and skill" of bowhunting, but I am not a fan or advocate of bowhunting because too many animals are injured and run off to neve be found by the hunter.  Heck why not just from a tree with your hand axe and chop them up??  Get a gun dude.

----------


## Arkansas_Ranger

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.  now that is my gun


Can I get that in my patrol vehicle please?

----------


## canid

what are tax dollars for, eh.

----------


## Arkansas_Ranger

> what are tax dollars for, eh.


I agree wholeheartedly.  Fellow republican??  HAHA

----------


## awfoxden

use what you know.  the best caliber and gun make or gun vs bow will be debated for generations to come but the common that most agree on is to practice often and hunt with what you practice with.  i've used a 7mm mag since high school and though i now have several calibers that i love to shoot, when it comes time to put meat on the table, out comes the old 7mm.

----------


## FVR

Ya'll must shoot some loud bows.  Mine are just so quiet that the deer never hear the release. 

Now, they do hear the freak'n arrow hitting saplings.

As far as trailing a deer, good shot, don't need to track far.  Just like with a rifle, accuracy is paramount.

----------


## wildography

[QUOTE=trax;38311]


> Best weapon is whats above your shoulders. /QUOTE]
> That is, without a doubt to me, one of the most intelligent statements I have seen posted on this forum. THAT is what we're all here for.


I agree... just like that legendary warrior, John Rambo, once said... the best weapon is your mind... 

Seriously... with the proper training, practice, and "pre-meditated contemplation of thought processes" ( hey, even I don't know what that means! -LOL) involving survival, you can pretty much take any situation and survive.

An example... by using the brain that God gave most of us, you can learn to stalk, disappear, find shelter, obtain food, dazzle your less mentally equipped survival buddies, and so much more!

And, in addition to carrying the weapon that you have in your head (just don't forget it at home), as mentioned above... the weapon that you have with you is the best one to have.  So, anytime you leave the house - most especially when going on vacation, going, camping, hiking, hunting, whatever - have access to the weapon(s) that you may need.

Pretty much, a 12g. shotgun - with a variety of loads; a rifle - with at least 20 rounds extra; and, a handgun - with at least 50 rounds available - will take care of pretty much any "normal" situation that you may run across.   At least, until you have time to get back and restock.

----------


## lucznik

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.  now that is my gun



No thanks; too much meat loss.


As to bows/arrows, muzzleloaders; well, they are all fine hunting tools and well capable of humanely taking even the very largest and toughest of animals.  However, such weapons are used in today's world primarily to "up the ante" of the hunt.  They require more skill and much more stealth to use and thus challenge the hunter more. They are about getting closer to nature, not (more) efficient killing.

If you're looking for the most efficient killing tool and/or you plain need to put meat on the table to keep yourself and/or your family from starving, then a firearm (likely a high powered rifle) is going to be the weapon of choice.

----------


## edr730

A gun is so much easier to kill a deer with than a bow that it hardly needs mentioning. If you need or want to kill a deer more quickly and easily use a gun. If you want a challenge use a bow. There are skilled hunters who use either one or both. Some people think everyone should do as they do and use the same weapon and everything else right down to the socks they wear. Deer occasionally duck and the arrow goes above them or once in a while they twist to turn where they came from and the arrow goes in front of their chest. It always pays to silence your bow, but it still can happen. It happens much less with compounds at close yardage. But, I prefer more primitive equipment. Tracking is just part of bow hunting. It's best to have patience and wait a couple hours. Exceptions are if you feel it was a lung shot and the deer bolts hard and you hear the typical sound of crashing against trees. A well hit deer almost always runs hard. But, I have seen lung shot deer stand still for a few seconds before they realize they were hit, then bolt hard. I've seen them stand still and finally fall over or bound once and fall over, but these things are very rare. If you know the arrow is in the leg, you should chase and push the deer because leg shots often close up and heal. A gut shot usually has the hollow sound of an arrow going through a pumpkin and you should wait at least four hours....I'll wait all night if the weather is clear. If the arrow passes completely through or you find it and the fletch is filled with blood with no tallow and you thought it was a chest shot, then you have a good sign of a good shot. If the arrow has tallow your percentage is lowered. It the fletch is without blood you should pick the arrow up and smell it. If it smells like guts, then the only chance you may have is waiting a long time and hope the deer will lay down soon and die. There are other things about trailing deer also. I think there is a better understanding and a greater respect for an animal when you are close to them and hunt them. If I come up on an animal still alive when I come to him, I respect him, I thank god for the meat and grab a big stick and hit him in the head. You better give him more than a love tap.

----------


## Rick

How is chasing him and pushing him hard or bashing him in the head having respect for the animal? A quick kill would be respecting the animal.

----------


## tennecedar

*I think there is a better understanding and a greater respect for an animal when you are close to them and hunt them. If I come up on an animal still alive when I come to him, I respect him, I thank god for the meat and grab a big stick and hit him in the head.* 

That's just way too much for me to comprehend apparently. LMAO

----------


## Rick

If, after tracking the animal, you find you've actually been walking in circles and tracking yourself, grab a big stick and bash yourself in the head. It'd be the right thing to do. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## minuteman

Save yourself the headache and get yourself a compass!!!

----------


## minuteman

I haven't been able to afford the ideal survival weapon of my choice but when I can it will be a Thomson Contender .410/45 Long Colt.  Though it be a single shot, you can take both small and large game with it.  An excellent choice for an all around survival weapon.  If you're not familiar with the Thomson Contender go to the thomson Center Arms website and see what I'm talking about.

----------


## tsitenha

Might be a savage 24 in .22lr/20ga?

----------


## survivaltalk

a high calliber semi auto rifle with at least 20 round magazine

----------


## NCO

Puukko. Is a weapon, can be used to make more weapons and is perfect in every aspect.
(But of course I wouldn't say no to a Sako TRG 42:
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

or a Tikka T3 Hunter
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## KhonHd

> Might be a savage 24 in .22lr/20ga?


I agree.  I have .22 CB, .22 LR , 20 gauge shot and 20 gauge slugs for my Camper.  Have one slug, 7 CB and 5 LR in the butt stock.

----------


## trax

You know, since the original question was "what's the best weapon of the forest?" I'm finding this thread has really shown a lack of imagination with almost everyone limiting themselves to bows or firearms.  :Innocent:

----------


## wildography

> You know, since the original question was "what's the best weapon of the forest?" I'm finding this thread has really shown a lack of imagination with almost everyone limiting themselves to bows or firearms.


Good point... going by the strict interpretation of the original question:

*"what's the best weapon of the forest?"*

I'd have to say a knife with an obsidian blade, or some other kind of knife made from a rock.

With a knife, you can fashion weapons, make shelters, skin game, etc...

to me, the knife is arguably the most important "weapon of the forest" to have... a close 2nd, and possibly replacing the "primitive knife" as the most important, is the ability to make fire.  You can use fire to do many things besides cook and stay warm...   I can't really think of any other "more important" weapon... (other than, of course, your brain... that's a given).

----------


## crashdive123

Well - if you want to go by the "intent" of the original poster - who was just here to cause trouble (notice the little "Banned" under his screen name) I'd use Napalm.  It'll kill a forest pretty quick.

----------


## soldierof4cheese

I use a T/C renegade muzzle loader for my rifle. I prefer blackpowder though i have many rifles to choose from. I just got a 1847 Colt dragoon last week and will be carrying it on my waist for back up along with a 1860 colt, both made by Uberti. Love the black powder hand canons.

----------


## mountain mama

if we are talking forest destruction, then i have a 6-yr-old son...

----------


## Rick

Dead tree limbs. The forest is pretty good about bombing you with those. Vines are pretty good, too. They can really trip you up. Get it? vines? trip you up?

----------


## SARKY

> I haven't been able to afford the ideal survival weapon of my choice but when I can it will be a Thomson Contender .410/45 Long Colt.  Though it be a single shot, you can take both small and large game with it.  An excellent choice for an all around survival weapon.  If you're not familiar with the Thomson Contender go to the thomson Center Arms website and see what I'm talking about.


Why is it most people think they need a big bore rifle to hunt with in a survival situation??? If you kill a 190 lb. (dressed out weight) white tail, with no means of refridgeration, what are you going to do with all that meat?? Do you have the time or the talent to jerk it? Where as a bunny, wood grouse, or squirrel is just the right size for 1 or 2 people to munch on. Both .410 and .45 long colt and not cheap nor as readily available as .22 lr or 12 ga. shells. Just something to think about.

----------


## SARKY

Good point... going by the strict interpretation of the original question:

"what's the best weapon of the forest?"

I'd have to say a knife with an obsidian blade, or some other kind of knife made from a rock.

With a knife, you can fashion weapons, make shelters, skin game, etc...

to me, the knife is arguably the most important "weapon of the forest" to have... a close 2nd, and possibly replacing the "primitive knife" as the most important, is the ability to make fire. You can use fire to do many things besides cook and stay warm... I can't really think of any other "more important" weapon... (other than, of course, your brain... that's a given).
__________________
I have always thought of a knife as a tool first and foremost. Of course with this tool, I can make many other weapons!

----------


## laughingbeetle

For me the best weapon of the forest is me, or rather my mind, my brain.  Keep a cool head, pay attention to your surroundings, expect the unexpected.

----------


## Rick

Well, for me it would be LaughingBeetle. She keeps a cool head, pays attention to her surroundings and expects the unexpected. AND...she likes coffee. What more would I need?

----------


## crashdive123

That, and she can hit somebody between the eyes with a knife.  Yep, I'm taking Laughing Beetle.

----------


## ryaninmichigan

30-06 is widly regarded as the most effective cal for anything in North America..

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

> I was wondering what was the best weapon of the forest or a weapon you want to take with you when you go hunting? I know that bows are favoured over guns as guns kill the prey too fast. Does anyone know any better weapons.


well, thats a good question. wilderness weapons are my favorite to use. like the javoline, which is a tree splinter of 4 feet or more in length, the entire "ray"of wood tapers to a sharp point that breaks off to a sharp point every time you break it. (those are nice)

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> 30-06 is widly regarded as the most effective cal for anything in North America..


Sure, I use 30-06 for everything :m107: ....rabbits, squirrels, raccoons, dove, duck, possum... :Blink:  :Whistling:

----------


## canid

and then you get the extra enjoyment of finding and collecting all the pieces  :Big Grin:

----------


## klkak

> well, thats a good question. wilderness weapons are my favorite to use. like the javoline, which is a tree splinter of 4 feet or more in length, the entire "ray"of wood tapers to a sharp point that breaks off to a sharp point every time you break it. (those are nice)


Here's some Wikipedia info on the Javelin.




> A javelin is a light spear designed primarily for casting as a ranged weapon. The javelin is almost always thrown by hand unlike the arrow and slingshot which are projectiles shot from a mechanism. However, hurling devices do exist to assist the thrower in achieving greater distance. The word javelin comes from Middle English and it derives from Old French javeline, a diminutive of javelot which meant spear. The word javelot probably originated from the Celtic language.
> 
> *Prehistory*
> There is archaeological evidence that javelins and throwing sticks were already in use during the last phase of the lower Paleolithic. Seven spear-like objects were found in a coal mine in the city of Schöningen, Germany. Stratigraphic dating indicates that the weapons are about 400,000 years old. The excavated items were made of spruce (Picea) trunk and were between 1.82 and 2.25 meters long. They were manufactured with the maximum thickness and weight situated at the front end of the wooden shaft. The frontal centre of gravity suggests that these pole weapons were used as javelins. A fossilized rhinoceros shoulder blade with a projectile wound, dated to 500,000 years ago, was revealed in a gravel quarry in the village of Boxgrove, England. Studies revealed that the wound was probably caused by a javelin.

----------


## aflineman

My carry everywhere in the woods used to be a H&R 12ga Survivor
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

It now tends to be a Savage 24 in 30/30 over 20ga.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
I also carry a Security Six, just because.

I may get a 20ga Trade Rifle later on, I do like the old smoke poles, just don't have a smooth bore yet.

Bows and arrows, while I am good with them, are not my thing. My old Bear recurve long had a limb crack while it was in storage a few years ago. Maybe if I found another one like it, I may take up archery again.

----------


## Yuma Kutsuu

If I was just wandering into the woods for a while and needed to take a general weapon it would have to be a high carbon steel knife made by Ka-Bar or Cold Steel. Knives don't jam, make noise, or need reloading. They also get damaged less easy (if you have a good one) and they can be used to make other weapons primarily out of wood.

One of the many things humans have going for them is their ability to think and strategise. I don't see many other animals picking up rocks if you catch my drift.

----------


## Nativedude

The absolute best weapon to have is the gray matter between your ears.

As for a weapon you might carry, my choice would be a bow. You can make a bow in the woods, if necessary, you can make more arrows, if necessary, you can make a new string, if necessary. They are compact and lightweight to carry and are quiet to boot!

While a gun blast may or may not startle or scare off all of the game, a bow never scares off all of the game, except for the one you shoot.

And you can take a bow anywhere without be scrutinized by the law!

JM2C!

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> And you can take a bow anywhere without be scrutinized by the law!


I agree with everything you said, except the above statement. Now days you can't go anywhere without being scrutinized by the law dogs if you have any kind of "weapon".

----------


## Beo

> 30-06 is widly regarded as the most effective cal for anything in North America..


PFFFFFFTTTT!!!! on the 30-06, I rifle hunt (modern) with my Remington 700 that is chambered in the Winchester .300 mag and I can drop anything on this planet with it. But even my flintlock is a .68 cal that will drop any big game in North America, soooooooooo PFFFFFFFTTTT!!! On the 30-06.
Beo,

----------


## klkak

The best weapon of the forest is the one you have with you when you need a weapon.  Regardless of caliber or platform.

----------


## oldsoldier

IMHO there is no "best" weapon. A weapon is a tool, just like a wrench, a hammer, whatever. Depending on what you are hunting, just as what project your working on decides what "tool" you use. You'd never want to use a screwdriver to drive a 60 penny nail, or a hacksaw to cut a railroad tie. The same way you would'nt want to use a 30.06 to squirrel hunt. Decide on what you hunt then how you do it. But if I had to choose just one weapon to carry I guess it would be my stag arms M4 it's in .223 cal so I can use it for larger game, or in a matter of about a minute by changing the bolt assy. and the magazine you can convert it to a .22 for smaller game.

----------


## Bladen

> Best weapon is whats above your shoulders.


i agree 100%.
i think everything else is a personal choice or would depend on the situation youre in.

----------


## jesse james turner

> What are you hunting? Where are you hunting? I don't think you can kill an animal too fast. The quicker the better. That last thing I want any animal to do is suffer needlessly. A quick kill is essential.


   I agree with Rick, The quick kill of the animal is a nessecity here, the speed of the death is Imperative here just as the placement of the bullet/Arrow/ Spear,.........Whatever you use. For one the quick kill is usually one that drops the animal right there in its tracks. If the animal runs You then have to wait till you hear it drop or till you think its dead. If you have actually just grazed it or gut shot the animal there is another problem. You have severly wounded the animal but didn't complete the job. He might get totally away. 
So placement of your shot is important also.

  Third thing is is the animal "dangerous game" I.E. Bear, Couger, Panther,
Coyote. A wounded bear is even more danferous then a Healthy one.  

  So a bow is great as long as you stay in the kill zone but you best hunting still will always a gun.

----------


## rwc1969

the best weapon of the forest isn't much use if you can't find critters or track em. Too many people around my neck of the woods have "best weapons", but not many can track a deer. even fewer know when to stay put or get up and move.

Reagardless of the weapon you use, you will eventually have to track a big game animal and it's best to know how before you go shooting up the woods.

I prefer my .22LR, 20 gauge shot/ slug gun and .50 cal muzzleloader for hunting most critters. I have quite a few others, but those are the ones that work best for me and are affordable enough to get real good without getting real broke in the process.

----------


## Sarge47

I prefer the M1 Abrahms Tank!  Not too many critters, or folks either for that matter, can out-run a round fired from that cannon! :Tank:   :Innocent:  :Innocent:   :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:   :Cool2:

----------


## Huntinfool

This is funny what appeared to be a PETA troll started this thread about a year ago and it's still goinig! LOL! I'm glad because it gives me a chance to quote one of my favorites!!

"The single most important factor in wound lethality is bullet placement. This cannot be overstated"

Taken from: The Mechanics of Terminal Ballistics

~HF~

----------


## hoosierarcher

> I was wondering what was the best weapon of the forest or a weapon you want to take with you when you go hunting? I know that bows are favoured over guns as guns kill the prey too fast. Does anyone know any better weapons.


AS many others have stated you can't kill too quickly. Are you trying to whomp a hornet's nest?
A properly placed bullet or arrow both kill in 14 seconds or less. A whitetail deer fatally hit with either can travel slightly over 300 yards in that 14 seconds. Bows are used to increase the challenge for the hunter. Not to kill an animal more slowly. In fact wild boars die faster from a properly placed arrow than a bullet in my personal experience. 
To answer your question the best weapon for the forest is the one a person has the most confidence in.

----------


## crashdive123

The little pimply faced, booger eater that started the thread did no survive the encounter.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Most of what I read about calibers is like driving a tack with a sledgehammer, a bit much. Learn to hit the right spot and good stalking don't hurt either.

----------


## SARKY

> My carry everywhere in the woods used to be a H&R 12ga Survivor
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> It now tends to be a Savage 24 in 30/30 over 20ga.
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> I also carry a Security Six, just because.
> 
> I may get a 20ga Trade Rifle later on, I do like the old smoke poles, just don't have a smooth bore yet.
> 
> Bows and arrows, while I am good with them, are not my thing. My old Bear recurve long had a limb crack while it was in storage a few years ago. Maybe if I found another one like it, I may take up archery again.



I have a smooth bore that you would like, it is the Beretta tricentenial O/U percussion 12 GA. It is amazing how light this thing is.

----------


## Huntinfool

> Most of what I read about calibers is like driving a tack with a sledgehammer, a bit much. Learn to hit the right spot and good stalking don't hurt either.


I believe that's what this means....




> "The single most important factor in wound lethality is bullet placement. This cannot be overstated"
> 
> Taken from: The Mechanics of Terminal Ballistics


~HF~

----------

